# Test E and Proviron?



## PumpPushPull (Apr 7, 2011)

Should you run Proviron the entire cycle with Test E for 12 weeks? Steroid profiles by big cat and others posted in this section talk about Test E and talking Proviron but are not real clear on how long to run the Proviron.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 7, 2011)

Proviron is a nice addition at 50mg ed.


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 7, 2011)

you can take 25mg of proviron every day while using test
some guys take 50mg EOD
i personnaly prefer splitting my dosage to keep my levels stable


Edit : or you can take 50mg ED, as told you TBG1987 ; i would say it depends on your dosage of test


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

As usual I agree with TGB 50mg a day us awesome. Proviron doesn't do much on it's own but when stacked in a cycle it adds a ton of hardness and can increase vascularity at a low bf. It also increases free test so it can be run through Pct.


----------



## PumpPushPull (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok if I run proviron I do not need to use arimidex, correct? If I am running 500 test E EW would I want to use HCG the entire cycle or only for PCT with clomid, or before clomid?


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes you still use the ai. Either armidex or aromasin. You can run HCG either during or starting in pct. Most people recommend running it throughout so the restart of your natty test levels doesn't take as long.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

Proviron is a steroid not an Ai arimadex is still necessary.Hcg starts right away and ends before Pct. But I have run hcg during Pct with no problems.


----------



## PumpPushPull (Apr 7, 2011)

This is from *[FONT=&quot]"Steroid Profiles By Big Cat and other":
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]One needs to be familiar with a host of other compounds when using long-acting testosterone esters however. First of all, anti-estrogens. The rate of aromatization of testosterone is quite great, so water retention and fat gain are a fact and gyno is never far off. If problems occur one is best to start on 20 mg of Nolvadex per day and stay on that until problems subside. I wouldn't stay on it for a whole cycle, as it may reduce the gains. In terms of an aromatase blocker, testosterone is one of the few compounds where Proviron may actually be preferred over arimidex. The proviron will not only reduce estrogen and can be used for extended time on a testosterone cycle, it will also bind with great affinity to sex-hormone binding proteins in the blood and will allow for a higher level of free testosterone in the body, thus improving gains. Usually 50-100 mg will suffice, the lower end is preferred for maximal results since estrogen plays a key role in gains, but those more worried about estrogen should opt for a higher dose.

Is what he is saying wrong?
[/FONT]


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2011)

75mg of Proviron ED for me!  The wife insists upon it for her own selfish reasons. lol



/V


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

PumpPushPull said:


> This is from *[FONT=&quot]"Steroid Profiles By Big Cat and other":
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]One needs to be familiar with a host of other compounds when using long-acting testosterone esters however. First of all, anti-estrogens. The rate of aromatization of testosterone is quite great, so water retention and fat gain are a fact and gyno is never far off. If problems occur one is best to start on 20 mg of Nolvadex per day and stay on that until problems subside. I wouldn't stay on it for a whole cycle, as it may reduce the gains. In terms of an aromatase blocker, testosterone is one of the few compounds where Proviron may actually be preferred over arimidex. The proviron will not only reduce estrogen and can be used for extended time on a testosterone cycle, it will also bind with great affinity to sex-hormone binding proteins in the blood and will allow for a higher level of free testosterone in the body, thus improving gains. Usually 50-100 mg will suffice, the lower end is preferred for maximal results since estrogen plays a key role in gains, but those more worried about estrogen should opt for a higher dose.
> 
> Is what he is saying wrong?
> [/FONT]



That's interesting I've never heard this theory before.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 7, 2011)

Proviron works as a great addition to many a cycle.  I automatically add it to any cycle 25-50mg ED.


----------



## PumpPushPull (Apr 7, 2011)

VictorZ06 or BigBird would you still say you still need an AI like arimadex or is that just a waste of money if your taking Proviron?


----------

